# EJB Security



## puddah (7. Sep 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte eine Anwendung auf Basis von EJB's entwickeln. In der Anwendung wird es nötig sein
den Benutzer zu Authentifizieren. Da bietet sich an die Security Mechanismen die einem der AS zur verfügung stellt zu nutzen. Im Netz und im JSR finde ich nur Informationen dazu, wie man den aktuellen
Benutzer ausließt, und wie man Zugriffsrechte auf Methoden definiert. Ich habe allerdings keine Informationen
dazu gefunden, wie man dem Container überhaupt mitteilen kann, welcher Benutzer zur Zeit angemeldet ist, oder welche Benutzer es überhaupt gibt. Also ich hätte dazu also folgende Fragen:

1. Wie kann ich dem AS mitteilen, woher es die Benutzerdaten bekommt.
2. Wie wird dem EJB Container mitgeteilt, welcher Benutzer aktuell angemeldet ist?

Danke schon einmal im vorraus.

Gruß
Puddah


----------



## apparat (7. Sep 2006)

schau dir mal den LoginContext an. Somit kannst du das ganze lösen. Ist eigentlich keine große Sache. Aber ich habe trotzdem sehr viel Zeit gebraucht um das mal hinzukriegen. Du musst in deinem AS noch einstellen das eine authentifizierung nötig ist sonst bringt es ja nicht viel.


----------



## puddah (19. Sep 2006)

Hab´s jetzt selbst auf die Kette gekriegt.

Man muss in der web.xml eine Eintrag auth-method machen. Dort gibt man dann die Login art an wie beispielsweise über ein Formular. Das Prinzipal wird beim Lookup einer EJB automatisch weitergereicht.


----------

